# Bravery



## Big Bad John (26 Jan 2005)

I was reading the latest copy of the British Army Magazine "Soldier" and thought that this might interest some cadets in Canada.

SIXTEEN-year-old Army cadet LCpl Vicky Murray broke into a burning house to save the life of a woman.

Now the plucky Birmingham schoolgirl has been awarded a Queen's Commendation for Bravery for her part in the rescue.

Vicky, a cadet at Tennal Grange Troop, Warwickshire and West Midlands South Army Cadet Force, was walking to school in March 2003 when she noticed an elderly woman pulling at curtains in a ground-floor flat from which smoke and flames were billowing.

Vicky smashed the bedroom window with her bare hands, injuring them as she did so, and, helped by a school friend, cleared the glass away. Then she and others built a staircase out of loose bricks so two adults who had arrived on the scene could help her lift the woman through the window to safety.

Vicky treated the woman, whose husband was overcome by smoke and subsequently died from burns, for shock until the emergency services arrived.

West Midlands Fire Service chiefs praised her for saving a life in very dangerous circumstances.

Col Max Gandell, head of the cadet branch, said: â Å“I am delighted Vicky's brave action has been recognised. She led the rescue effort, inspiring all around her through her bravery, leadership and first-aid skills.
â Å“Her behaviour in the face of considerable personal danger reflects the finest traditions of the Army Cadet Force and the training she has received.â ?

Padre Reynolds: â Å“This is what the Army doesâ ?


----------



## Ranger (26 Jan 2005)

That's amazing!!!

Kudos!


----------



## Saorse (26 Jan 2005)

Out of curiousity, what is a LCpl? I'm stumped.


----------



## condor888000 (26 Jan 2005)

Lance corporal...
Good job on that cadet too!


----------



## Sharpey (26 Jan 2005)

Lance Corporal


----------



## Ranger (26 Jan 2005)

Yeah. Lance Corporal. lol I never would have known but at camp last year in Blackdown, I learned a lot of different ways to say different things.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (26 Jan 2005)

Lance Corporal is the equivalent to Private I believe. In my corp for some strange reason it has been Lance Corporal for 11 years. It was changed from Trooper to Lance Corporal. Maybe it's because the 4 COs we've had in those years all served time in the British Forces.


----------



## gt102 (26 Jan 2005)

Yes, Lance Corperal is equal to Private. Many many kudo's to that cadet. 

Heheh, reading that brought back memories of my old RSM who was kicked out a while ago.
He was trying to get a medal, so him and his friends decided that the bravery would be the easiest to fake (... all I can say right now is idiots...)
SOOOO, one of them walked out onto the road and just stood there as a bus speeded towards him, Then my RSM (sgt at the time) charged out and plowed the guy out the way. Unfortuanatly for them the officers knew about this ploy (as one of them was standing behind them when they were discusing) and all that hapened was they got a major b*tching at from the CO. 

Just for anyone reading that... DO NOT TRY IT! they could have got really injured or even killed.  :


----------



## winchable (27 Jan 2005)

aah, and she's from Birmingham to top it off.
Loooot a good people came out of Birmingham. ;D


----------



## Big Bad John (27 Jan 2005)

Brummies!


----------



## Jonny Boy (27 Jan 2005)

that is really brave of Vicky. i think the last time a cadet won the bravary medal was some time in the mid 70's.  i think he saved a friend from drowning


----------



## sgt_mandal (27 Jan 2005)

Che said:
			
		

> aah, and she's from Birmingham to top it off.
> Loooot a good people came out of Birmingham. ;D


haha, I think I'm going up there in march. dunno yet, but most likely hehe


----------

